# 68 windshield



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I found a guy local that bought a 1968 chevelle and it had a bunch of parts with it. It came with a new windshield still in the box, when he went to have it installed, the installer said it was for a GTO. Two questions: first, GM A-bodies don't have the same windshield frames? Second, if it is for a 68, would it fit my 69?

Just did some searching, 68-72 uses the same windshield. But two types, with or without antenna. Guy said he doesn't think the box has any part numbers on it. First question still stands, A-body of the same year but different makes don't use the same windshields?


----------

